# airshow - old Buckingham (Norfolk)



## 1300man (Dec 30, 2008)

hi anyone going to old buckingham this weekend,[norfolk]. im going on saterday and staying over,so any one like a beer and chat,look out for the besse.


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Wish we were....Roger would love it...but unfortunately we are between motorhomes!

Have a great time and hopefully a couple others will be there!


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

We will be at Biggin Hill on Sunday. Roger can put the telly on in the afternoon to watch the football. 
I am a happy cloggie as Holland won last night, so 'll be watching the planes !!

Maddie


----------



## kaybee327 (Dec 22, 2006)

checkout http://www.planestv.com/live they have live shows.

Last week it was Cotswold Air Show from Kemble

Keith

p.s. free to join


----------



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

Think its Old *Buckenham* if mods want to get the title right for searches :wink:

That'll be a good day out! Hope you have a good time


----------

